# Can you translate that to MBTI?



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

The description for Green/Red is a very basic INTJ description/sterotype.
I think it would Apply to most Enneagram type 5's too.

The alternate types only shows 12 types, no dual colors.
So mathematically it has already cut out four types.

I'm pretty confident on this assesment:

SJ - RED
NF - YELLOW
NT - GREEN
SP - BLUE

Though it may be only one function. Perhaps Ni, Ne, Si and Se?
Keirsey was pretty strong on the belief that the N/S barrier was the most important.


But I still don't get where the second color comes in, unless it is a simplified Enneagram.


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

hoom said:


> I couldn't tell you whether or not their system is better... MBTI/Keirsay and probably E-colors are observational sciences/theories, and inexact (and quite possibly without much medical backing). The purpose is for practical and quick analysis via a categorizing and relation-forming system. You'll have to decide what you think is most practical. I would be a bit surprised though if there was the clean translation you seem to be looking for - at least in theory. _In practice I suppose you may find some fairly consistent colors for various types, but this would be because the questions posed aren't dissimilar to some MBTI/Keirsay tests, they just categorize via different metrics and one would expect to see some consistency._
> 
> *Ponders...... and doesn't feel like editing* - this may actually give you the chart you want, just be cautious in assuming its accuracy, there will still be some theoretical kinks involved I think.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt E-colors is, for most, a more useful categorization than MBTI.. for me it definitely isnt. I'm quite fluent in MBTI, but E-colors might as well be spanglish.. I was hoping for a quick translation trick.. I dont really want to learn a new language. 


I agree that the color descriptions dont seem to be useful in mapping.. but if each MBTI type were to take the color test and report their outcome, we might just get something good. 

Oh, and I mentioned you because I remembered a post of yours.. somewhere.. cant recall now.. and you seemed to have just the kind of deductive reasoning that would be helpful here


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

Gravitas said:


> I agree that the color descriptions dont seem to be useful in mapping.. but if each MBTI type were to take the color test and report their outcome, we might just get something good.


There is still the 16-12 ratio. So somewhere along the line the functions were (at least nearly) abandoned.


----------



## hoom (Jan 22, 2011)

Gravitas said:


> I highly doubt E-colors is, for most, a more useful categorization than MBTI.. for me it definitely isnt. I'm quite fluent in MBTI, but E-colors might as well be spanglish.. I was hoping for a quick translation trick.. I dont really want to learn a new language.
> 
> 
> I agree that the color descriptions dont seem to be useful in mapping.. but if each MBTI type were to take the color test and report their outcome, we might just get something good.
> ...


As I indicated in the last post - you'll probably find some consistency in the results and from a practical standpoint have some mode of translation, I just don't know how much I'd trust that since each system covers a different scope of behavior. Theoretically however I don't think it will line up terribly cleanly. I also (to comment on other people's thoughts) think that calling NF/NT/SP/SJ each a color is almost definitely not the model they went with.. and if it is, then it seems like a horrible idea.

Hm... interesting... I'd be curious if you ever remember.. if not, no worries. Perhaps my post on my observational analysis of Ne?


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

hoom said:


> I also (to comment on other people's thoughts) think that calling NF/NT/SP/SJ each a color is almost definitely not the model they went with.. and if it is, then it seems like a horrible idea.


If there is _any_ direct correlation, then the first and second colors cannot be the same function. Ie: red in the first degree cannot mean the same thing as red in the second degree.
If they _do_ then there is no correlation, it's a completely different theory.

I figured (maths wise) if color A is primary type, and color B is one of the four secondary types it would allow for all sixteen types and fit with Keirsey (which the creator supposedly based his work on).

Since there apparently isn't any Red/Red types, or any other dual colors, that can't be how the model works.
I started comparing what results have been listed in this thread to corresponding type functions, but again there is no definitive correlation.
E/I and P/J are not actual functions, only Ne, Se, Ni and Si along with Te, Ti, Fi and Fe determine whether a type is I/E or J/P. So I figured he might have abandoned those (for simplicity). In which case the four colors might have correlated to the primary functions.

But if there are no dual colors, then he would be saying that for each primary function, a type with one of the secondary functions no longer exists.

The more I look at it, the less I see any chance of correlation. At least four types must not exist, or be merged with some of the other types.
Mathematically that prevents any direct correlation, as MBTI is a mathematically sound construct.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think I can really add anything substantial to what has already been said by the above posters. If I come up with some type of insight and have the time for some research, I'll be sure to get back to this post. I'm sorry my summon was a waste. Like hoom, though, I'm curious as to how you know of me as well.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

downsowf said:


> I don't think I can really add anything substantial to what has already been said by the above posters. If I come up with some type of insight and have the time for some research, I'll be sure to get back to this post. I'm sorry my summon was a waste. Like hoom, though, I'm curious as to how you know of me as well.


They say everyone has a stalker.
*quietly locks the door*


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Monkey Fritz said:


> They say everyone has a stalker.
> *quietly locks the door*



I'm kinda flattered. :blushed:


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Gravitas said:


> There's a personality style assessment that’s become very popular at my company. Everyone’s actually started including two little colored dots in their email signatures to indicate their personality. It’s called *E-colors* and is based on Tony Alessandra’s Personality Styles which are based on David Merrill’s Social Styles which are based on MBTI. Why all these people insist on reinventing the wheel I will never understand. Go invent a cost effective fuel cell or something.. :: Equilibria : Realizing Potential ::
> 
> 
> RED: Doer - Sequential Analysis, Logic, Language,Mathematics, Rationale, Logic Based.
> ...



Let's see; I can definitely understand the relation between NT, SJ, SP, NF, but I don't think you can split this any further than it is, because there are not eight different categories. It's bullshit; don't bet on the corporate world to understand personality further than they have to.

It's probably like: 
Red - STJ
Yellow - SFJ/FP
Green - NT/STP
Blue - NFJ

I have no idea though. It doesn't fit at all as neatly as I'd like.

The cog. functions it matches are
Red-Te/Ti
Yellow-Se/Fi/(Ni??)
Green-Ti
Blue-Si/Ni/(Ne??)

Super weird though.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Monkey Fritz said:


> Their words, not mine.
> "Proper" INTJ descriptions also describe us as "intensely emotional" as well.



Sorry, I meant a general "you."

Interesting...I hadn't heard that about INTJs. It describes my INTJ husband well. I've always wondered why he's so emotional -- more so than I am -- if he's one of those supposedly "cool and collected" introverted NTs.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

All right. I'm an ENFP. I got Blue/Yellow, the Socializing Relator. The scores for those two were neck to neck. My lowest color was Red. The description for Yellow/Blue was almost more accurate. But here's the little description of Blue/Yellow, which is actually pretty accurate. 



> I am a low key, inclusive person who makes others feel comfortable and wanted. I am naturally supportive and a natural conversationalist who both listens and expresses myself with ease. I seek positive relationships and enjoy being involved with different kinds of people in different situations. However, there are times when I enjoy being on my own.I have a tendency to build esteem in others and I am always looking for opportunities to seek harmony. I sometimes lack assertiveness with others and play down my own personal needs. I have an inherent sense of fun and enjoy seeing people happy. I dislike confrontation or conflict._My tendencies include:_​
> 
> I empathize and project concern for others
> I can become overly subjective about people I care about I listen to people's feelings and don't mind sharing my own
> ...


To answer the question, though, I think it has less to do with MBTI and probably has more correlation to the Enneagram. ^_^


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

ESFP: Yellow for sure. 

'least in my case.


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

Monkey Fritz said:


> Since there apparently isn't any Red/Red types, or any other dual colors, that can't be how the model works.


 @Prof. Song (INTP) said he essentially tested just Green (every other color was negative). Even though the test's report said he was a green/blue, it's safe to assume he's a Green/Green


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

Marac said:


> ESFP: Yellow for sure.
> 
> 'least in my case.


Did you go ahead and take the test? Your outcome was just yellow?


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

downsowf said:


> I'm kinda flattered. :blushed:


I'm a a busy stalker roud:


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

I've never messed with the colors systems, because it looked like just a rehash of Keirsey, the colors don't seem to have any particular meaning, and were different from the classic temperament colors:
Sanguine: blood (red)
Melancholy: *black* bile
Choleric yellow bile
Phlegmatic: green

If this color system is based on the Personality Styles and Social Styles, then they correspond with typology's Interaction Styles. Berens herself has even said so.

So YELLOW: Socializer (Sanguine) Get Things Going (ESF/ENP)
RED: Doer (Choleric) In Charge (EST/ENJ)
BLUE: Relater (Phlegmatic) Behind the Scenes (ISF/INP), even called "Relater" in Personality Styles
GREEN: Thinker (Melancholic) Chart the Course (IST/INJ)

In Keirsey, this would translate to:
Yellow: SP
Red: NT
Blue: NF
Green: SJ

But then, in the descriptions, it would seem Green was NT and red would be hard to place, as it doesn't particularly seem like SJ.
That's because these styles, are again, really geared more to social skills ("affective") rather than action/leadership ("conative"), which Keirsey's groups are.
Then, there was another popular color system, where one of the colors was orange (And with "gold" instead of yellow), and that matched Keirsey better, and I remember the NT was also the green in that one.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Monkey Fritz said:


> The description for Green/Red is a very basic INTJ description/sterotype.
> I think it would Apply to most Enneagram type 5's too.
> 
> The alternate types only shows 12 types, no dual colors.
> ...


I agree with your general assessment though the second color and ridiculous titles (Thinking/Doer -Doing/Thinker) seems quite unintelligible and arbitrary. It might be a simplified Enneagram.

I got Green/Red and I think the description can easily apply to the INTP stereotype/description as well. I am an Enneagram 5, too, so like you said the description can be applicable in that way as well. But this just jumbles up the system even more and makes it even more complicated so I'm not really sure how to assess this test. Now I think the results are just tantamount to opening up a "fortune cookie." It's simplified and elementary descriptions based on a test where you have to pick a word that describes you that is completely context dependent yet provides no context. It's basically reinforcing how you perceive yourself to be.


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

I think I might see a pattern emerging...

Red first =Ti second (ENTP, ESTP)
Red second=Ni first (INTJ, INFJ)
Green first =Te second (INTJ, ISTJ)
Yellow second = Ne first (ENTP, ENFP)

If this pattern is correct, the placement of the color is directly, oppositely correlated to the placement of the corresponding process. As in, Red first does not mean the person is a primary Ti user.. it means they’re a secondary Ti user. Also, the definitions of the colors dont seem to be related to the processes in a clear way – Red can be Ti or Ni.. two very different processes.

The ISTP and ENFJ are breaking the pattern though.. Of course, both the enfj and istp were guesses based on a single person's results.

We have a fairly strong consensus the INTJ is a green/red.. The INTJ and ENFJ dont have a first or second process in common, so I hope the ENFJ isnt really a yellow/red.. I dont have any data on the ESFJ or ENTJ, so I cant really hazard a guess what the ENFJ might really be.

The ISTP and ENFP have no processes in common..

There's also the problem of the 'dual color' people.. like the INTP.. breaking the pattern entirely, but I suppose you could consider them an exception.. maybe..

Hmm.. need more data.. I need to stalk some more people.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

My results:
26 green
2 red
1 blue
-29 yellow

So there goes your INTP=green/green theory 

It seems to me that the questions don't exactly line up with the colour descriptions. Most yellow responses for example are to do with socialising (talkative, agreeable, supportive), which has nothing to do with visual/spacial skills or 'seeing the big picture'.

Nevertheless I took a stab at the colour combinations based on the descriptions:
Green/red - INTJ
Green/blue - ISTJ
Green/yellow - XSFX
Red/green - EXTJ
Red/blue - EXXP
Red/yellow - ENXP
Blue/green - IXFJ
Blue/red - IXXJ
Blue/yellow - IXFP
Yellow/green - XNFX
Yellow/red - EXFP
Yellow/blue - EXFJ
It seems somewhat skewed towards J's, though that could be my own bias. No idea how much use this is, but I was bored.

My results _do_ correlate pretty well with this little table, as I'm borderline S/N.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

I found this:

http://econfaculty.gmu.edu/bcaplan/pdfs/sbvsmb.pdf

And while I was looking to derive the possible basis for the colors theory, I am now far more interested in chapter 3's discussion of the modern Five Factor Model, which apparently adds basically one more function pair to MBTI.
According to the file, the FFM is supported throughout the field of modern personality psychology. MBTI has always seemed leagues above the other theories on the web, but like it was missing something.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Gravitas said:


> There's a personality style assessment that’s become very popular at my company. It’s called *E-colors *and can be found here:* :: Equilibria : Realizing Potential ::
> 
> *A bunch of people on this thread have been trying to figure out a mapping between this E-colors and the MBTI. We're at the point where we need to see results from people of each type.. and I've chosen you, based on your amazingness  What do you think? Have a few minutes to take another personality test, in the name of science?
> 
> ...


Why thanks for picking me. 

This is what I got:

*Personality Diversity Indicator (PDI)







*


*Your Results:*



BACDMost22742Least38915Total19-1-5-13


*Yellow/Red*


The Doing Socializer









*Yellow/Red - The Doing Socializer*

I like to choose when I want to be with other people, and I must have people around me, most of the time. I like to achieve results by getting other people involved at each milestone achieved. I like to coach and mentor. People tend to follow me and I like to help and influence people.
I like to get projects started and will get bored quickly if left to work out the details. I will however, stay with something all the way through, if I think it benefits peoples' well-being. I like to see people happy.
I am more interested in people than specific goals and objectives. I would rather focus on human performance than hardware.
_My tendencies include:_


I am tenacious and will stand up for myself and others
I seek to get things done, always including other people
I tend to downplay my mistakes and weaknesses while focusing on my strengths and achievements
I will cut corners to reach my goals more efficiently and quickly
I will work hard to prove a theory or idea
_My Potential Limiters:_
With tasks: I am often impatient when dealing with complex situations and long term projects. When under pressure, there is a tendency to force fit solutions. I need to be aware of details and always look for methods of showing other E-Color combinations a view that they can relate to and understand.
With people: I have a fast lifestyle and am driven to achieve. I need to relax and take time out to reflect. This will help to fulfill me as well as re-energize my batteries and improve the quality of my life and the life of those around me.


I need to take the time to ask others about their expectations, concerns and efforts
I should sort tasks into critical and less critical categories
I need to be a better listener and give people time to say what is on their mind without interrupting


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

@_Gravitas_: i scored yellow/blue. no surprise there! xD it sounds strangely like Fe. 

the description is only partially accurate; for instance, i don't dislike complexity at all.

the test seems to dichotomize people-orientation and task-orientation as if a preference for one is equivalent to a disability in the other, when there are those who prioritize one but still manage to accomplish the other. having only 'most like' and 'least like' options measures strength more than it does performance. people compensate for their weaknesses in order to perform adequately, but they will never become as potent as innate strengths.

i made a significant mistake of looking for the link to the test and taking it right away, then later discovering that were instructions that said to answer it in regard to how you are at work. ooops. i'm a lot more task-oriented at work, but still prioritize people (more like a yellow-blue-green combo in a work setting)...just don't have time to re-take the test now.

thank you for choosing me .


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

I'm an INFJ and I got Blue/Yellow:

*Socializing Relater:*

I am a low key, inclusive person who makes others feel comfortable and
wanted. I am naturally supportive and a natural conversationalist who both
listens and expresses myself with ease. I seek positive relationships and enjoy
being involved with different kinds of people in different situations. However,
there are times when I enjoy being on my own.


I have a tendency to build esteem in others and I am always looking for
opportunities to seek harmony. I sometimes lack assertiveness with others
and play down my own personal needs. I have an inherent sense of fun and
enjoy seeing people happy. I dislike confrontation or conflict.

My Tendencies include:
• I empathize and project concern for others.
• I can become overly subjective about people I care about.
• I listen to people’s feelings and don’t mind sharing my own.
• I will show confidence and trust in people.
• I prefer people-oriented, positive, work environments.
• I like to hug and kiss those I love.

My Potential Limiters:

With Tasks: I would benefit by learning when and how to take charge of
a situation. I sometimes find myself procrastinating, waiting for others to
provide direction. To be highly competitive, I need some coaching on
assertiveness.

With People: Because I have strong people needs and a desire to please
others, I can become exhausted by striving to meet their demands. I must
learn how to say no. When people express displeasure or disagreement, I
tend to interpret it as personal rejection.


• I should become more assertive about my personal needs.
• I need to learn conflict resolution and negotiating skills.
• I need training or coaching on how to set priorities, manage resources
and monitor tasks.
• I should find a method to satisfy my need to know how people really feel
about me.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

*







Personality Diversity Indicator (PDI)







*


*Your Results:*



ADBCMost151172Least210914Total131-2-12









*Red/Green*


The Thinking Doer

Red/Green - The Thinking DoerI am a creator more than a follower. I seek independence from constraints that might limit my performance. I like to be personally in control and sometimes of people and procedures. I can never get enough of quality, discovery and originality. I have a logical, pragmatic view towards tasks and life in general.
I am sensitive to conflict and do not like resistance, especially if it can affect my goals and objectives. I am decisive, determined to complete tasks that I start. I can be perceived by others as being focused on tasks. I get motivated by satisfying work assignments, interesting tasks and challenges. It is important to me to have measurable actions in place, and tangible results keep me going. I like to make an impact.
_My tendencies include:_


I take some calculated risks when making decisions
I prefer to work alone or at least with people of my choosing
I am focused on the future, especially new ideas and opportunities
I tend to think of people as 'tools in the toolbox’
I enjoy planning, monitoring and measuring
I tend to become over analytical and can micro-manage if I am not careful
I like things to be done by the book
_My Potential Limiters:_
With tasks: Because I am prone to over-analyze, I can sometimes limit my own effectiveness. It would help me and others if I did not procrastinate and could make quicker decisions. I tend to take on many tasks and could do with being a better time manager.
With people: I am quite self-critical and tend to be judgmental of others, as well. I need to be more aware of peoples' feelings, their points of view and what motivates them.


I need to learn to feel more at ease and less guarded with people
I need to remember that others may not seek my high standards and I should be more forgiving
I should be more communicative and work on my listening skills


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I, as an INFP, resulted in Blue/Green. My yellow was lowest so I don't think you can relate NF's to soley yellow.

If you tied this in with MBTI the order wouldn't be the same, ei. you couldn't make SP a category. 

Anyway, I don't like this theory. I can relate to multiple types and can't find one that fits me most so I'm pretty confident in saying it's bullshit.


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

I’m observing/ concluding that that E-colors usually does not differentiate J and P or S and N. That would give us only 4 types to consider. Based on everyone’s results it seems that usually Green = I, Yellow = E, Blue=F, Red=T. 

IxTx – Green/Red 
IxFx – Blue/Green
ExTx – Red/Yellow
ExFx – Yellow/Blue

It’s not perfect.. I think there may still be something else going on. For instance, almost all INTJs score very low on Blue, while ISTJs often score higher. It seems like E-colors may differentiate N/S slightly, but I havent figured it out yet.

Also, it’s interesting to note that while most of the other types’ E-color results are fairly consistent.. the INFJs are all over the board. I’ve heard that INFJs often mistype themselves and I suppose that could be the issue..

ISTJ – Green/ Red or Blue _(Green/Blue, Green/Green, Green/Red, Green/Red, Green/Red, Green/Blue)
_ISTP – Green/Red or Blue?_ (Green/Red/Blue)
_ESTP – ? _(Red/Green, Yellow/Red)
_ESTJ - ?

ISFJ – Blue/Green? _(Blue/Green)
_ISFP – Blue/Green?_ (Blue/Green)
_ESFP – Red/Green or Yellow?_ (Red/Green/Yellow)
_ESFJ - ?

INFJ - ?_ (Green/Red, Blue/Green, Blue/Green, Yellow/Blue, Blue/Yellow)
_INFP – Blue/Green _(Blue/Green, Blue/Green)
_ENFP – Yellow/Blue_ (Blue/Yellow, Yellow/Blue, Yellow/Blue, Yellow/Red/Blue)
_ENFJ - Yellow/Red? _(Yellow/Red)_

INTJ - Green/Red
INTP - ? _(Green/Green, Green/Red)
_ENTP – Red/Yellow
ENTJ – Red/Yellow or Green _(Red/Yellow, Red/Green/Yellow)_


----------



## rickybobby (Jun 10, 2011)

Hahahahahahahaaa.... This ESFJ is on time for everything else except for this (and work). Jk Jk ! I've had a full weekend/week of being outside and such and wasn't able to sit in front of the computer to check out my notifications. Anyway, I just clicked on the E-colors link and chose a language and as it looks, it's still trying to connect as I type. 

Okay. We're on. Be back in a few with my results.


----------



## rickybobby (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm back and here are my results. First, I just want to say that I do not write like a 5 year old. Writing with a mouse with my non-dominant hand is not easy. Second, by telling me how to think before I take the quiz, I already knew how this was going to turn out. I am very different at work than I am outside of work. I am an ESFJ by default but at work, I am very IxTJ. So perhaps the results of this study might be a little skewed. Without further ado...

DCABMost171341Least17522Total166-1-21

















Does gender matter in these results, you think?


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

The Relating Thinker -- Green/Blue

Sounds like me


----------



## qwerty21 (Sep 23, 2012)

estj green/red
infp blue/ yellow
sf types-yellow
entj green/blue


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

I am an INFP.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm an ISFP & got Green\Blue (The Relating Thinker).


DCAB Most13985Least661112Total73-3-7
​
Green - 30% 
Blue - 27% 
Red - 23% 
Yellow - 20%

Not the most accurate in describing me though.

_I am very reliable, will get the job done right. Generally, I am detail oriented and do not like ambiguity, changes and surprises. I prefer not to be given too many jobs at the same time as I like to think things through and have a good understanding of what I am about to do before undertaking a task. _*My reliability wavers. I do do my jobs well most of the time. The rest after that is true.*

_My Tendencies include:_

_I like checklist which include schedules and methodology options_.* Wrong. *
_I prefer familiar relationships, situations and tasks._ *Correct.*
_I dislike change, especially if it is unpredictable and unmanageable._ *Mmmmmm not completely, but more often than not.*
_I like as much detail as possible and enjoy doing things by the book._ *Yes to detail, no to by the book. *
_I am naturally tidy and organized and can be considered slow by others. _*No. But I can be considered slow. 

*Green\Blue has xxTJ written all over it to me. :tongue:


Honestly, Blue\Green (The Think Relator) sounds much much more like me.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Monkey Fritz said:


> With a logical followthrough of what I know of Keirsey's work, this is what I came up with:
> 
> *If SJ is Red:*
> ISTJ Red/Red
> ...


Not really so accurate.
I don't know about the others, but i got a Blue/green, and i'm an INFP


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

I am me said:


> Not really so accurate.
> I don't know about the others, but i got a Blue/green, and i'm an INFP


Was kindof a while ago. I don't really remember exactly what I came up with in the end, but I think it was something like: "the whole color-type thing was bull."

Like I said, it was awhile ago.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ugh>< l looked at it but will decline taking it lol. l really don't understand having an interest in this sort of thing at all if you can't "deal" with MBTI. There are other workplace personality inventory tools. Just assign you and all of your coworkers the labels of various office supplies, l could see SJ's as a stapler or something.

Something makes me think they might replace the school based MBTI test with this.


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

*Green/Red*
The Doing Thinker




DACB Most181061Least061118Total184-5-17


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Blue/Green is what I got. I love how it speaks in my place about what I like :3





NOT


----------



## IrrationalSanity (Jun 25, 2013)

I just took that test. I'm an ENFP and I came in at Yellow/Blue, so the chart is holding...


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

I got yellow/red. An SJ... Really?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

*Green/Red*
The Doing Thinker




 A C B Most16793Least461015Total121-1-12


I don't understand?! It asked what im like at work.


----------

